# Microsoft Patch



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You have probably heard about it on the news, but all MS operating systems have an exploit that potentially allows a virus to be spread through .jpg image files. I'm not aware of any such virus at the moment, but typically they start showing up a couple weeks after the exploit is announced. Anyway, MS has just posted the patch to update your systems. You can get it by clicking here. It might be worth doing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good post vdub. Couple additional things to add, the patch only works on Windows XP. Older versions like 98 or ME are not vulnerable according to Microsoft and will not be patched. I don't know the status with Win2000. Next week MS will release two additional patches, one for Windows and the other for Office since this vulnerability could allow a virus to come through from Outlook as well.

If you are running XP you really need to get the update ASAP.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Apparently 95, 98, and Me do have the affected component, but MS is not considering it critical because an exploitable attack vector has not been identified. The patch is available directly for 2k, xp, server 2003 (even 03 x64) and so far seems to be updating all my systems without much problem (aside from the restart of course).


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

vdub said:


> Anyway, MS has just posted the patch to update your systems. You can get it by clicking here. It might be worth doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vdub,

Thanks for posting. Just downloaded and installed it.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess MS backed off on their previous position that Jan 10 was soon enough...

I'm patched too.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you...

All done.

Bill.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you Vdub. Got'r done


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

vdub,

Thanks for the tip!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to see everyone getting the update. I'm at the office right now making sure all of our computers get updates and doing some network stuff.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

vdub

just installed the update

a very big thank you for the info









darrel


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks a million, vdub!!

I'm an amateur photographer with 1000s of jpegs on my system (yes, they're also backed up on CD) but such a virus could be devestating!!!


----------

